# Raw Diet - anal glands



## littlebranshill (1 December 2017)

My little dog is 3 years old.  She has always been on the raw diet - chicken, beef, pork, liver etc etc.  Just lately her rear end has been bothering her - appeared to be itchy.  She wasn't dragging her bottom along on the floor.  Anyway, I took her to the vets suspecting anal glands.  This is the first time I have taken her for such a problem.  the vet said that they were very full.  I told him I fed raw and he said that she probably has a lack of fibre and to additionally sprinkle Weetabix on her feed.  Has anyone else on this diet had this problem?  Is it usual?  Now she had had them emptied once I am concerned that this will now become a habit.


----------



## Morag4 (1 December 2017)

Are you using raw bones aswell? You could try adding a bit of  psyllium Husk to the diet to increase the fibre content aswell.


----------



## littlebranshill (1 December 2017)

Yes she has raw bones most days. Chicken Drums and wings, pork ribs, sardines, and beefy bones.


----------



## missmatch (1 December 2017)

How much offal is she having? Agree with Morag4 physillum husk would be beneficial. Maybe cut the bone content for a while to see if that helps?


----------



## littlebranshill (1 December 2017)

She has cooked liver about once every 10 days.  I thought she would need bone for the fibre??


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 December 2017)

Bones tend to firm them up which then makes their poo hard and expels the anal glands. 
Try some lamb ribs and spines, easier to chew up into smaller pieces than the beef and pork bones. 
My dogs have been on raw meat and bones for over 10 years and haven't had any probs with the rear ends.


----------



## littlebranshill (1 December 2017)

Thank you.  Do you get your lamb ribs and spines from the Butcher?  My butcher is not very co-operative and rarely has anything except for the occasional bone.  She also has some dandruff only partly on her back which sometimes she scratches.  The vet put her on Nutramega conditioning tablets for the skin. I was reading about lack of Omega 3 causes dry itchy skin (its not red or aggravated only flaky).  I thought the raw diet was a good healthy diet for dogs but maybe she is lacking something.


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 December 2017)

I live in Wales now and get lots of bones free from either Butchers or farmers local to me, some farmers have horses so I can do repairs or make them some saddlery in return, good exchange and mart going on here!
I also buy them in as and when I need them  from local dog food raw meat and bones company and you may find some lamb bones in Morrisons as Lamb bones for stock making (ask at the Butchers department in store for exactly that) Nisa supermarkets also have them here down as Lamb bones for  stewing or similar, all fairly cheap.
One of mine several years ago had some skin issues so I now include raw cold pressed virgin coconut oil in their diet (not the KTC stuff which is refined), Diatomaceous Earth and oily fish once a week (mackerel, sardines, pilchards). Oily fish and coconut oil can make them loose when starting on it if they are not used to it so don't go mad with it but they have no dandruff, anal or skin probs.
Oz


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 December 2017)

Yes, I have had problems with raw and anal glands and have stopped feeding raw because of it - happy to discuss via pm.


----------



## ester (1 December 2017)

littlebranshill said:



			She has cooked liver about once every 10 days.  I thought she would need bone for the fibre??
		
Click to expand...

Bone is not fibre..... it might serve a similar role from a poo point of view but not fibre


----------



## planete (1 December 2017)

I believe the trouble can come from the fact the poos are very small on raw and sometimes not bulky enough to express the anal glands.  Hence the addition of a bulking agent like psyllium husk.  In the wild bulk would be added by some fur or feathers.  Most raw feeders overlook the need for fibre of some kind in the diet.


----------



## gunnergundog (1 December 2017)

planete said:



			In the wild bulk would be added by some fur or feathers.  Most raw feeders overlook the need for fibre of some kind in the diet.
		
Click to expand...

You may consider switching to a whole prey diet which would in all likelihood overcome the issue.


----------



## Leo Walker (1 December 2017)

Mine get dried rabbit ears complete with fur as treats. Might be useful for this sort of situation.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_treats_chews/venisondeer/morechews/578307


----------



## Clodagh (1 December 2017)

Interesting to note that dogs have all sorts of the same problems on raw as they do on a kibble diet.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 December 2017)

Mine are raw fed, plenty of  bones. Both very rarely leak, but it does happen and no change of bone ratio has helped.


----------



## druid (2 December 2017)

You can get minced rabbit with fur in from The Dogs Butcher. Might work. I feed raw and never had any anal gland issues with mine


----------

